# 5.1 System unter 100 Euro



## skiwoker (12. August 2011)

Mein Kumpel wollte sich ein 5.1 System für unter 100 Euro kaufen. Wir sind nun am überlegen welches da wohl das beste ist.

Logitech Z506 haben wir schon mal in die nähere Auswahl genommen 

und die Logitech X-540 favorisieren wir ebenfalls.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## The_Trasher (12. August 2011)

Also ich hab die X-530 die find ich eig. besser als die X-540er. 
Die machen ordentlich Dampf.

Zu den Z506 kann ich nichts sagen, schauen mir aber auch in Ordnung aus. Warum schaust du dir nur Logitech Soundsysteme an ? 

Ich weiß die sind jetzt über deinem Budget aber: Concept E 100 "5.1-Set" - Teufel

Diese Lautsprecher sind das geilste was es gibt, Teufel ist so Hammer.... Also wenn du bereits bist die 90€ mehr  zu investieren nimm unbedingt die !!

Ansonsten schau dir nochmal woanders um ( andere Marken ), und dann wenn du nix besseres findet nimm die Z506, die haben etwas mehr Leistung als die X-Varianten...


----------



## skiwoker (12. August 2011)

Hast du denn noch Vorschläge zu anderen Marken... Ich war ja noch am überlegen, ob es nciht vielleicht auch gut von Creative gibt. Aber Logitech ist im allgemeinen ja ne gute Marke ..


----------



## HAWX (12. August 2011)

skiwoker schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kumpel wollte sich ein 5.1 System für unter 100 Euro kaufen. Wir sind nun am überlegen welches da wohl das beste ist.
> 
> Logitech Z506 haben wir schon mal in die nähere Auswahl genommen
> 
> ...



Also zuerstmal MUSS es 5.1 sein?
Wofür soll es eingesetzt werden Musik, Film oder Spiele? Wie häufig jeweils?

Vorweg gesagt beide Systeme sind um es nett zu sagen unterste Schublade. In diesem Preisbereich gibt es keine ordentlichen 5.1 Systeme ist ja auch ganz klar bei 6 Boxen bleiben für jede Box etwas über 15 Euro über. Das man da keinen wirklich guten Klang erwarten kann sollte klar sein. Nicht um sonst sollte man mindestens 500 Euro in ein 5.1 System investieren.(lieber mehr)

Das X-530 konnte ich schon hören der Klang ist wie bei Logitech meistens sehr bescheiden. Ohne das Z506 zu kennen würde ich es dem X-540 vorziehen.

Ich würde das Geld eher in 2.0 oder 2.1 Systeme setzen die bieten in dem Preisbereich klanglich mehr.
Wenn es partout 5.1 sein soll würde ich mindestens auf das Geld für ein Edifier S550 ansparen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2011)

Was hat er denn im Moment für Boxen? Man muss halt bedenken: das sind keine 20€ pro Box, also "gut" ist das nicht. und was genau hat er vor, also warum genau will er Surround? 

Edifier ist auch sehr gut, die haben aber nix im Bereich um die 100€. Übrhaupt gibt es kaum was über 50€ und unter 200€. Ich sehe grad: das Logitech X540 gibt es an sich auch nicht mehr - oder hast Du nen laden, wo es das gibt? In Deinem Link is ja auch "unbekannt", und bei preissuchmaschinen sieht es so aus, als gäb es das halt nicht mehr... 

Das einzige, was ich um die 100€ finde, ist das hier XPS 5.1 70 Slim: Amazon.de: Games  woanders ab 70€ zu haben und das hier Genius SW-HF5.1 5050, 5.1 System (31730945100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

alles andere ist endweder TOTAL billig mit nicht mal 10€ pro Box oder direkt mind 200€ teuer.


----------



## skiwoker (12. August 2011)

So. Hab mich gerade nochmal mit ihm verständigt. Er sagt Filme schauen und spielen ist eher selten, am meisten überwiegt Musik. Er möchte nichts professionelles oder so. Einfach nur etwas, womit er gut Musik hören und etwas was ein wenig "bullert". Naja und das Budget ist halt immer noch 100 Euro.. 2.1 oder 5.1, was würdet ihr eher nehmen? Er hat ein kleines Zimmer und würde gerne 5.1 Surround haben. Ich selber habe auch 5.1 Lautsprecher. Zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen. I.eine "no-name"-Marke und ich bin mit meinen recht zufrieden.. Wie gesagt: Es muss nicht professionelles sein.


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2011)

Wenn es fast ausschließlich für Musik sein soll, wird er damit sicherlich glücklich werden; schlägt jegliche Boxen von Logitech um Längen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2011)

wenn dein kumpel nicht gleich 100€ ausgeben möchte, kann er zB. die oben genannten Boxen auch gebraucht auf zB. ebay kaufen. Der Qualität macht das in den allermeisten Fällen keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Blutengel (12. August 2011)

Vorweg gesagt beide Systeme sind um es nett zu sagen unterste Schublade. 
Ich versteh nicht das man Lowprice Artikel so dermaßen nierder machen muss! Es gibt genug Menschen die von ihren Ansprüchen mit solchen Artikeln SEHR gut leben können, ja sogar damit zufrieden sind! Es kann sich ja auch nicht jeder n Mercedes für 70000 Euro kaufen und n 10 Jahre alter Golf ist dann unterste Schublade!

Beratet mal die Leute für ihre Vorstellungen und nicht mit Euren Erwartungshaltungen!
 
Nicht um sonst sollte man mindestens 500 Euro in ein 5.1 System investieren.(lieber mehr)
Wenn man es sich leisten kann, dann soll man das halt tun!

Das X-530 konnte ich schon hören der Klang ist wie bei Logitech meistens sehr bescheiden.
Ich konnte dieses System auch schon hören! Klar kann es nicht mit Lautsprechern konkurieren die 500+ kosten, aber für ihr Geld leisten sie einiges! Wesentlich mehr als ein 2 Wege System für 35 Euro, die es ja nun auch auf dem Markt gibt.

Und wenn Dein Freund etwas háben will, was auch etwas "bummst" vom Bass etc (Ist halt eine Erwartungshaltung die hier nicht jeder im Forum zu teilen versteht), Dann ist das n System das ihm bestimmt gefallen könnte! Eine Oper, oder ein klassisches Konzert werden auf solchen Lautsprechern natürlich alles andere als einen voluminösen Klang produzieren, aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das dies nicht die Musik ist, die Du oder Dein freund darauf hören wollen.


Aber um eine Lanze zu brechen für etwas anspruchsvollere Systeme!

Auch ich empfehle n 2.1 System. Es wird für das geforderte Budget definitv mehr Qualität liefern als ein 5.1. Auch empfehle ich lieber n Monat länger zu sparen und das nächst höherwertige Sys zu kaufen. Es zahlt sich echt aus!


----------



## HAWX (12. August 2011)

beren2707 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es fast ausschließlich für Musik sein soll, wird er damit sicherlich glücklich werden; schlägt jegliche Boxen von Logitech um Längen.



Dem schließe ich mich an
Aber wenn er unbedingt "Bums" will sollte er lieber zu einem Edifier C2+ oder S330 greifen. Die ESI's werden gerade im Tieftonbereich wahrscheinlich etwas schwach sein.



			
				Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> Vorweg gesagt beide Systeme sind um es nett zu sagen unterste Schublade.
> Ich versteh nicht das man Lowprice Artikel so dermaßen nierder machen muss! Es gibt genug Menschen die von ihren Ansprüchen mit solchen Artikeln SEHR gut leben können, ja sogar damit zufrieden sind! Es kann sich ja auch nicht jeder n Mercedes für 70000 Euro kaufen und n 10 Jahre alter Golf ist dann unterste Schublade!
> 
> Nicht um sonst sollte man mindestens 500 Euro in ein 5.1 System investieren.(lieber mehr)
> ...



Ich habe nichts gegen Low-Budget Boxen, aber man sollte sich doch nicht von den Low-Budget Boxen auch noch die schlechten aussuchen

Es gibt aber auch LS aus der selben Preisregion die den 5.1 Logitechs überlegen sind. Diese wurden oben genannt. Ebenfalls würde ich nochmal in Pokerclocks Test der 100 Euro Kompaktklasse gucken, dieser ist angepinnt.

Btw: Bitte markiere Zitate nächstes mal


----------



## Bier (12. August 2011)

Für Musik solltest du auf jeden Fall zu 2.0 greifen. Die Vorgeschlagenen Nahfelder sind schonmal einen Blick wert.
*

@Blutengel:*
Ich denke nicht, dass hier irgendjemand diese Lowpriceartikel niedermachen möchte, aber zu einer guten Beratung gehört es einfach, Alternativen vorzuschlegen.
Ein Freund von mir hat das X-540 und es ist für Musik absolut gar nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Ich würde jetzt auch nicht sagen, er soll noch 200€ dazusparen und sich dann XY kaufen, aber für 100€ bekommt man schon deutlich bessere Sachen als die beiden Logitechdinger.
Und gerade der Bass ist bei den Logitechsystemen unter aller Sau. Viel zu dumpf und Matschig. Außerdem übertönt er alles.


Also ich würd nochmal drüber nachdenken ob es wirklich 5.1 sein muss.
Musik ist halt (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) in Stereo aufgenommen. Das ganze über ein 5.1 System abzuspielen würde die komplette Bühnendarstellung ruinieren (ist auch bei ausgewachsenen Stadboxen für insgesamt 2000€ so, alles schon ausprobiert). Außerdem hast du bei Satellitensystemen oft ein Frequenzloch. Der Subwoofer spielt z.B. bis 150 Hz, die Satelliten aber erst ab 200Hz. Alles was dazwischen ist geht leider verloren.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2011)

Also, wenn es nur ab und an Filme und Games sind, dann sollte es GANZ klar Stereoboxen nehmen, da kriegt er einen VIEL besseren und klareren Sound als mit so preiswerten Surrondboxen, die einen maximal mit dem "krassen Bass" beeindrucken - das ist aber nix anderes als ein Mädel mit einem verstecktem Korsett, Pushup-BH und nem Kilo Schminke: sieht in ner dunklen Disco Hammer aus, aber wenn es dann ans Eingemachte geht...  

Dein Kumpel sollte sich nicht von dem Surround-"Wahn" verleiten lassen, bei dem übertrieben gesagt jeder "Doof" meint, Surround haben zu müssen und dass Surround immer besser sei. Wenn man es ishc leisten kann: o.k - aber man sollte nicht "unbedingt " Surround anstreben. Selbst wenn er relativ oft Filme schauen würde würde ich bei dem Budget sagen: lieber ordentlichen Stereosound als billigen Surround, nur damit man Surround "hat" - was nutzen einem die Surroundeffekte, wenn sich der Ton ingesamt nur halb so gut anhört wie bei Stereo? Ein guter Sound schafft auch in Stereo eine gute Atmosphäre, niemand "muss" zB das Auto wirklich von rechts hinten kommen hören, um den Film genießen zu können. Wir schauen bei mir Filme auf meiner fast 20 Jahre alten Stereoanlage für damals umrechnet ca. 800€ - das klingt besser als bei meinem Kumpel mit seiner 500€-Surroundanlage (Receiver + 5 Boxen + Sub). Da hörst Du dann zwar mal ne Tür hinter Dir zugehen, aber da denk ich: ja super, na und? Denn der Sound ist eher dumpf, und der Sub überzogen, den muss er beim Film oft 4-5 mal runterregeln, weil er vor sich hin wummert und bei vielen Actionfilmen der Bass sowieso völlig übertrieben aufgenommen worden ist, so dass selbst bei Sub auf 10% das halbe Zimmer wackelt - und am Ende ist der Sub dann so schwach beim Bass, dass meine 2.0-Boxen den locker in die Tasche stecken.

Bei games wäre es vlt. noch o.k, ein billiges Set zu nehmen, da man da bei Surround dann den Vorteil der Gegnerortung hat. Aber das erkauft man sich mit einem schwachem Klang.


----------



## HAWX (12. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn es nur ab und an Filme und Games sind, dann sollte es GANZ klar Stereoboxen nehmen, da kriegt er einen VIEL besseren und klareren Sound als mit so preiswerten Surrondboxen, die einen maximal mit dem "krassen Bass" beeindrucken - das ist aber nix anderes als ein Mädel mit einem verstecktem Korsett, Pushup-BH und nem Kilo Schminke: sieht in ner dunklen Disco Hammer aus, aber wenn es dann ans Eingemachte geht...
> 
> Dein Kumpel sollte sich nicht von dem Surround-"Wahn" verleiten lassen, bei dem übertrieben gesagt jeder "Doof" meint, Surround haben zu müssen und dass Surround immer besser sei. Wenn man es ishc leisten kann: o.k - aber man sollte nicht "unbedingt " Surround anstreben. Selbst wenn er relativ oft Filme schauen würde würde ich bei dem Budget sagen: lieber ordentlichen Stereosound als billigen Surround, nur damit man Surround "hat" - was nutzen einem die Surroundeffekte, wenn sich der Ton ingesamt nur halb so gut anhört wie bei Stereo? Ein guter Sound schafft auch in Stereo eine gute Atmosphäre, niemand "muss" zB das Auto wirklich von rechts hinten kommen hören, um den Film genießen zu können. Wir schauen bei mir Filme auf meiner fast 20 Jahre alten Stereoanlage für damals umrechnet ca. 800€ - das klingt besser als bei meinem Kumpel mit seiner 500€-Surroundanlage (Receiver + 5 Boxen + Sub). Da hörst Du dann zwar mal ne Tür hinter Dir zugehen, aber da denk ich: ja super, na und? Denn der Sound ist eher dumpf, und der Sub überzogen, den muss er beim Film oft 4-5 mal runterregeln, weil er vor sich hin wummert und bei vielen Actionfilmen der Bass sowieso völlig übertrieben aufgenommen worden ist, so dass selbst bei Sub auf 10% das halbe Zimmer wackelt - und am Ende ist der Sub dann so schwach beim Bass, dass meine 2.0-Boxen den locker in die Tasche stecken.
> 
> Bei games wäre es vlt. noch o.k, ein billiges Set zu nehmen, da man da bei Surround dann den Vorteil der Gegnerortung hat. Aber das erkauft man sich mit einem schwachem Klang.



/sign Gerade der Absatz mit dem Mädchen in der Disko ist gut


----------



## Abufaso (12. August 2011)

Ich hatte das X 540 vor den Z 5500 und war damals recht zufrieden, wenn man wenig besseres gehört hat reichen die auch  
Das Einzige was mich sehr gestört hat war dass aus den hinteren Boxen nur sehr wenig Ton zu hören war und es leider an der Anlage keine Einstellungsmöhlichkeit dafür gab. Nur am PC im Realtek HD Audio Manager kann man das Signal für die Rear Lautsprecher verstärken. Das hat dann ein wenig geholfen.


----------



## HAWX (12. August 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das X 540 vor den Z 5500 und war damals recht zufrieden, wenn man wenig besseres gehört hat reichen die auch
> Das Einzige was mich sehr gestört hat war dass aus den hinteren Boxen nur sehr wenig Ton zu hören war und es leider an der Anlage keine Einstellungsmöhlichkeit dafür gab. Nur am PC im Realtek HD Audio Manager kann man das Signal für die Rear Lautsprecher verstärken. Das hat dann ein wenig geholfen.



Da Musik in Stereo abgemischt wird kommt normalerweise aus den Rears gar nichts. Das heißt bei dir wurde das Material schon auf 5.1 hochgerechnet.


----------



## Abufaso (12. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Da Musik in Stereo abgemischt wird kommt normalerweise aus den Rears gar nichts. Das heißt bei dir wurde das Material schon auf 5.1 hochgerechnet.



Ja genau, die Software rechnet es dann hoch. Wie auch sonst? Macht ein Yamaha AVR für 1000 Taler ja auch.


----------



## HAWX (12. August 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, die Software rechnet es dann hoch. Wie auch sonst? Macht ein Yamaha AVR für 1000 Taler ja auch.



Ja aber generell kommt aus den Rears nicht viel. Warum auch wenn du auf einem Konzert bist hast du auch keine Rears


----------



## Abufaso (12. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber generell kommt aus den Rears nicht viel. Warum auch wenn du auf einem Konzert bist hast du auch keine Rears



Stimmt, aber wenn der TE bzw. sein Kumpel auf 5.1 abfährt und viel Musik hört ist es sinnvoll wenn der die Rears auch irgendwie verwenden kann. Also einfach das Stereomaterial auf 5.1 hochrechnen und falls nötig das Signal verstärken.


----------



## HAWX (12. August 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> viel Musik hört



Dann ist es eigentlich sinnvoll gleich bei 2.0/2.1 zu bleiben, denn dann ist ein 5.1 in meinen Augen eine Fehlanschaffung


----------



## Abufaso (12. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> denn dann ist ein 5.1 in meinen Augen eine Fehlanschaffung



Ansichtssache 

Aber stimmt, für Musik ist Stereo besser geeignet, zumal man da für 100 Euro besseren Klang bekommt.


----------



## Bier (12. August 2011)

Musik in 5.1 ist wie schon erwähnt grauenhaft. Keine Dynamik, keine Bühne.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

Das Z 5500 hatte ich selbst und das X 5xx hatte ich gehört, die klingen recht dumpf. Unter ca 300 Taler würde ich auf 5.1 verzichten, es wäre nur krampf. Wenn es 2.1 sein darf würde sich eines dieser Modelle anbieten


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2011)

naja, Jungs, kommt man runter... man KANN mit den passenden Boxen auch mit 5+1 gut Musik hören - in einer Disco hat man ja auch in jeder Ecke des Tanzfläche eine Box. Aber bei Musik ist es natürlich eh kein "surround", für zu Hause nimmt man daher natürlich stereo


----------



## Bier (13. August 2011)

Das ist schon klar. Bei Open-Air-Geschichten find ich es auch besser, wenn von allen Seiten etwas kommt. Nur da der TE denk ich mal was für zu Hause möchte, ist Stereo da einfach besser am Platz.


----------



## -NTB- (13. August 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Vorweg gesagt beide Systeme sind um es nett zu sagen unterste Schublade.
> Ich versteh nicht das man Lowprice Artikel so dermaßen nierder machen muss! Es gibt genug Menschen die von ihren Ansprüchen mit solchen Artikeln SEHR gut leben können, ja sogar damit zufrieden sind! Es kann sich ja auch nicht jeder n Mercedes für 70000 Euro kaufen und n 10 Jahre alter Golf ist dann unterste Schublade!
> 
> Beratet mal die Leute für ihre Vorstellungen und nicht mit Euren Erwartungshaltungen!
> ...




500€ in ein 5.1 sys...?ich bin mit meinem 300€ teufel 200c oder blablabla wires auch heißt mehr als zu frieden, egal ob mukke, zokken oder filme schauen.....


----------



## The_Trasher (13. August 2011)

Also ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt.

Ich bin mit meinem X-530 absolut zufrieden. Zugegeben die Rears sind bischen leise aber das bekommt man mit der richtigen Software in den Griff. 
Dein Freund hat ein kleines Zimmer ? Dann stört das eh kaum, wenn die hinteren etwas leiser sind.

Die Logitech X-530 stehen nicht umsonst in der CBS Liste auf Platz 3 hinter Teufel Concept e 100 ( 160 € ) und Genius SW-HF 5.1 6000 ( 162 € ).
Meiner Meinung nach machst du mit denen keinen Fehlkauf und empfehle dir, die zu nehmen.

Kleiner Tipp mit HD VDeck kann man die ganze Anlage super schön und einfach steuern. Das Problem allerdings ist, wo du die Software runterladen kannst, ich finde hierzu nämlich fast nichts ;(


----------



## HAWX (13. August 2011)

The_Trasher schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt.
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem X-530 absolut zufrieden. Zugegeben die Rears sind bischen leise aber das bekommt man mit der richtigen Software in den Griff.
> Dein Freund hat ein kleines Zimmer ? Dann stört das eh kaum, wenn die hinteren etwas leiser sind.
> ...



Wenn man nichts besseres gehört hat ist das auch kein Wunder. Die genannten 2.0/2.1 Alternativen werden aber sehr viel besseren Klang bieten.

CBS? Ist das Computer Bild? Die haben schon von Hardware keine Ahnung...
Bei Sound scheint es genauso zu sein


----------



## Bier (13. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts besseres gehört hat ist das auch kein Wunder. Die genannten 2.0/2.1 Alternativen werden aber sehr viel besseren Klang bieten.
> 
> CBS? Ist das Computer Bild? Die haben schon von Hardware keine Ahnung...
> Bei Sound scheint es genauso zu sein


 
Lustig Ich hätte wohl das gleiche geschrieben. Vor allem was Computer Bild (Spiele) angeht

Nein aber mal im Ernst. Klar ist man mit seinen Sachen zufrieden, wenn man nie etwas wirklich besseres gehört hat. Ich war bis vor nem Jahr auch noch mit meinem alten Teufel Concept E Magnum PE zufrieden und kann mir mitlerweile gar nicht mehr vorstellen, dass ich damit mal Musik gehört habe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

> Die Logitech X-530 stehen nicht umsonst in der CBS Liste auf Platz 3


Autsch das tat weh, rechne mal die Bauteile hoch und überlege mal was da noch für Qualität übrig bleibt. Wenn man die Klingeldrähte unprofessionell verlängert kommt hinten ab Länge X sogar fast nix mehr an. Würde CBS auch Lokale testen würde sogar der verranzte Imbiss um die Ecke zum Gourmettempel. Ich stelle schon seit Jahren fest das guter Klang mittlerweile verkommt. Gut jeder hat andere Ansprüche und mag auch nix besseres kennen, aber man empfiehlt hier ja nicht aus Jux etwas was gegen den Strom schwimmt


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2011)

Ja gut, wenn die keine Boxen teurer als 150€ testen, dann kommen solche Teile locker auf PLatz 3 - ein VW Polo wäre auch in den Top 5, wenn nix größer/teurer als zB ein Renault Clio getestet wird


----------



## The_Trasher (13. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts besseres gehört hat ist das auch kein Wunder. Die genannten 2.0/2.1 Alternativen werden aber sehr viel besseren Klang bieten.
> 
> CBS? Ist das Computer Bild? Die haben schon von Hardware keine Ahnung...
> Bei Sound scheint es genauso zu sein


 
Also ich bin schon neben diversen Teufel und Edifier anlagen gesessen. Die sind besser ganz klar, aber auch um 200 €teurer. Und wenn man das Geld nicht hat, sollte man zu den greifen und man ist auch zufrieden.
Außerdem muss der Typ hier kein 30qm Zimmer beschallen sondern ein kleineres. Ich hab ca. 18qm und mir reichen die völlig, solang sie richtig im 5.1 Stil angeordnet sind.

Den größten Unterschied merkt man natürlich ab Subwoofer nicht an den Satelliten....


----------



## HAWX (13. August 2011)

The_Trasher schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin schon neben diversen Teufel und Edifier anlagen gesessen. Die sind besser ganz klar, aber auch um 200 €teurer. Und wenn man das Geld nicht hat, sollte man zu den greifen und man ist auch zufrieden.
> Außerdem muss der Typ hier kein 30qm Zimmer beschallen sondern ein kleineres. Ich hab ca. 18qm und mir reichen die völlig, solang sie richtig im 5.1 Stil angeordnet sind.
> 
> Den größten Unterschied merkt man natürlich ab Subwoofer nicht an den Satelliten....



Edifier biete auch Systeme im niedrigeren Preissegment, wenn du dir mal meine Empfehlungen angeguckt hättest


----------



## The_Trasher (13. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Edifier biete auch Systeme im niedrigeren Preissegment, wenn du dir mal meine Empfehlungen angeguckt hättest



Das sind doch die für 44 € ? ( Preis bei Caseking hab ich auch schon angeschaut... )

Das ist aber dann auch das einzige 5.1 System


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

> Den größten Unterschied merkt man natürlich ab Subwoofer nicht an den Satelliten....


Wohl eher umgekehrt


----------



## HAWX (13. August 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl eher umgekehrt



Auch an den Subwoofern, die übersteuern sehr schnell auch bei geringen Pegeln. Auch bei komplexeren Tieftönen verschwimt der Klang eines schlechten Systems ziemlich schnell.

@Trasher Welche meinst du jetzt? Link?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

ja hast ja recht, abe rdie Satelliten klingen da meist auch mehr als bescheiden mit den 1 Taler Treibern und dem Billiggehäuse


----------



## HAWX (13. August 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> ja hast ja recht, abe rdie Satelliten klingen da meist auch mehr als bescheiden mit den 1 Taler Treibern und dem Billiggehäuse



In der Regel klingt einfach beides nicht wirklich gut. Darauf können wir uns ja einigen


----------



## The_Trasher (14. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> In der Regel klingt einfach beides nicht wirklich gut. Darauf können wir uns ja einigen



Ich würde jetzt nich bescheiden sagen sondern eher befriedigend  

Für meine Ohren reichts und die nächste Anlage kommt sowieso von Teufel oder Edifier 

ach ja: weil ja viele der meinung sind logitech ist keine so gute lautsprecher marke:

Logitech CH - Logitech Z906 THX®-zertifiziertes 5.1 Lautsprechersystem 

Taugen die was ?


----------



## Madz (14. August 2011)

@Trasher

Wie wäre es, wenn du statt dessen mal ordentlichs Hifi kaufst? KLingt besser und ist erweiterbar. 


LOgitech kann Tastaturen, Mäuse und Universalfernbedienungen bauen, aber keine Lautsprecher. Teufel halte ich auch nicht mehr für besonders gut und Edfier, naja für das Geld sicher halbwegs ok, aber da würde ich lieber erst einmal Stereo kaufen.


----------



## The_Trasher (14. August 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> @Trasher
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn du statt dessen mal ordentlichs Hifi kaufst? KLingt besser und ist erweiterbar.
> 
> ...


 
Naja die Meinung über die Logitech Mäuse teile ich jetz nicht und außer der G11 finde ich auch keine Tastatur besonders, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Was würdest du stattdessen für eine Marke nehmen ?


----------



## PEG96 (14. August 2011)

Da gibt es fast unendlich viele, angefangen mit Adam bis XTZ. 
Da muss man sich einfach durchhören.


----------



## HAWX (14. August 2011)

Fail...


----------



## Madz (14. August 2011)

Mal angenommen man hat 500€, da würde ich einen gebrauchten Verstärker für maximal ~100€ kaufen und den Rest in die Lautsprecher stecken. Für das Geld bekommt man schon sehr viel KLang, besonders bei Gebrauchtkauf.


----------



## BigBubby (15. August 2011)

Leute ich will ja nichts sagen, aber der Threadsteller hat sich schon lange ausgeklinkt. Vielleicht solltet ihr nicht jedes mal eine Grundsatzdiskussion beginnen


----------



## Madz (15. August 2011)

Er war einfach seit 12.08. nicht mehr online.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. August 2011)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wenn es fast ausschließlich für Musik sein soll, wird er damit sicherlich glücklich werden; schlägt jegliche Boxen von Logitech um Längen.



Diese dinger kannst du vergessen im vergleich zum Z530 ... warum? Weil da 0 Bass kommt.



Madz schrieb:


> Er war einfach seit 12.08. nicht mehr online.


 

Ups ok ...


----------



## BigBubby (15. August 2011)

Also nach den ersten 20 Posts am 12. wäre ich dafür auch nicht mehr online gekommen


----------



## ChaoZ (15. August 2011)

Bei Themen wie diesen gibt es zwei Typen:
1.) Die, die sagen "Kauf dir die 5.1 Anlage für 40€, ich habe sie auch und es ist geil"
2.) Die, die sagen "Logitech und XY sind Müll, spar lieber etwas mehr und kaufe dir Qualität."

So pendelt es dann immer rum zwischen "aber die Boxen reichen doch, ich will keine Profiboxen" und "nur weil du nichts anderes gewohnt bist, spare lieber auf gute HiFi Produkte". 

Wobei Typ 2 natürlich Recht hat!


----------



## HAWX (15. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> Diese dinger kannst du vergessen im vergleich zum Z530 ... warum? Weil da 0 Bass kommt.
> 
> Ups ok ...



Kennst du die 04er? Ich denke mal nein. Wenn nicht gerade übelst Techno gehört wird wette ich das die 04er wesentlich homogener klingen



			
				ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Themen wie diesen gibt es zwei Typen:
> 1.) Die, die sagen "Kauf dir die 5.1 Anlage für 40€, ich habe sie auch und es ist geil"
> 2.) Die, die sagen "Logitech und XY sind Müll, spar lieber etwas mehr und kaufe dir Qualität."
> 
> ...



Alex du bist weise


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Alex du bist weise


 
Muss am Namen liegen! Ich bekomme das auch ständug zu hören


----------



## spionkaese (15. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Alex du bist weise



Seh ich auch so.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Kennst du die 04er? Ich denke mal nein. Wenn nicht gerade übelst Techno gehört wird wette ich das die 04er wesentlich homogener klingen


 
Aber ich weiß wie 2 mini Boxen ohne Subwoofer klingen -->  Beschissen (was hat man davon, wenn man die Violine raushört aber kein Bass hat )  UND DARUM GING ES dem TE
Den ihr mit euren Geflame vergrault habt, wenn wer für 100€ Sound haben will mit Bass... dann berät man so wie es sich gehört, und nicht euer Geflamme wie beschissen das ist
Ich hab ein bekannten, der labert mich immer zu mit seiner 10000€ anlage,  und ? Für mich hört die sich ein wenig besser an als eine 300€ Anlage ... und dafür geb ich nicht 1000nde € aus 
Mein Bruder(armer Student) hab ich ein Uhraltes 2.1 Sys gegeben, das er Sound hat um auf sein Lappy Filme zu schauen (20€ Logitech) und es reicht ihn, für den zweck ...
 euer Möchtegerncooles gefamme hier im thread ist echt zumwie gesagt, andere mit ihren 200000€ anlagen würden eure nichtmal mit der Kneifzange anfassen!!!
Also immer je nach gebrauch und Anforderung, und ganz besonderst Budget .


----------



## HAWX (15. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich weiß wie 2 mini Boxen ohne Subwoofer klingen -->  Beschissen (was hat man davon, wenn man die Violine raushört aber kein Bass hat )  UND DARUM GEHT ES dem TE



Ich würde niemals urteilen, ohne sie gehört zu haben


----------



## iceman650 (15. August 2011)

Mit 4" kann man schon etwas anfangen 
Mfg, ice

@unter mir: Jep.
@*PsychoQeeny: * Einfach posts, auf die sich bezogen wird editen ist auch nicht die feine Art


----------



## HAWX (15. August 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 4" kann man schon etwas anfangen
> 
> Mfg, ice



Eben deswegen, so wenig ist das auch nicht

Btw: Ice neuen Ava?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. August 2011)

Hab alles gesagt ... mehr nicht ich sagen werde...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (16. August 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Mit 4" kann man schon etwas anfangen


 
Kommt immer auf die Raumgröße an  Aber im Nahfeldbereich kann es auch schon mit 4" TMT Spaß machen.

Ich kenne verschiedene Bausätze mit 4" Breitbändern die bei kleineren Räumen 14-16 qm³ richtig Laune gemacht haben.


Aber es gibt da ja noch diese ganzen Bassdeppen wo man außer dem dröhen des Woofers nix hört und für diese Idioten ist es dann wirklich zu wenig


----------

